# Reading Material



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

So I’ve read Leave a Cheater, Gain and Life, and Cheating in a Nutshell, super insightful and helpful books.

I have begun to read Men don’t Love Women Like You, G.L. Lambert. So far I am two chapters in, and... wow. I’m thinking there is probably no reason for a man to read this book, but I’m wondering if any of you have? Because the things he says seem true, but at the same time I’m thinking... are they?

For instance, every woman thinks she’s special, but she’s not, even if you are gorgeous, that won’t keep a man remotely interested for the long term, and even playboys are looking for the “the one”, but it has nothing to do with her vagina (Because all women have them so there is literally nothing special about any of them as long as it’s new to him) or her looks. (I haven’t gotten to what this unicorn-ness entails yet.)

And spoiling a man and making everything “easy” is a good way to get dumped and or cheated on while he continues searching for “the one”... he does a lot of explaining about these things... I feel like that point particular is kind of interesting because I’ve always spoiled the hell out of men.

Anyways, any other suggestions for reading? Maybe there is already a link to another thread someone could share with a list of helpful materials.
Thanks all!


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, I don't have any reading suggestion for you, but I just wanted to say that as a man I do not agree with what you have shared at all.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

@QuietRiot,

I can’t say that I’ve been spoiled in any way. But I can’t imagine myself wanting to dump someone or get even remotely close to cheating on someone, as a result of her “spoiling” me.

I’d love a reciprocal relationship where my partner gives a lot in some ways meaningful to me, and I give abundantly in ways meaningful to her.

Kudos to you for looking for insight to make your life better. Be careful, though, because we’re all different. Often I find descriptions of “typical” male behavior or experience doesn’t resonate with what mine has been, and what I’ve observed from male friends.

I suppose some generalizations are useful and necessary to navigate the world. But they can mislead, and sometimes cause the bar to be set too low or the picker to not be specific enough.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

There is just as much variety in vagina as there is in penis. Some women just feel better than others.

My GF now spoils the crap out of me and I think that makes me lucky. Being spoiled is no reason for a guy to look for another woman.

I don't think you're going to get much help from reading materials. I think the best advice is to find people who have managed to get the things you are looking for and learn how they did it.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

PieceOfSky said:


> @QuietRiot,
> 
> I can’t say that I’ve been spoiled in any way. But I can’t imagine myself wanting to dump someone or get even remotely close to cheating on someone, as a result of her “spoiling” me.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking... nothing applies to “everyone”. The book is interesting, and entertaining at least, I’m interested to see what other ideas he has about male behavior.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

leftfield said:


> Well, I don't have any reading suggestion for you, but I just wanted to say that as a man I do not agree with what you have shared at all.


That’s probably more of a relief actually than anything.
Good to know!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Men Don’t Love Women Like You, is a horrible name for a book and sounds like total ********.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

When I meet my wife there was a connection I never felt before. We got along great and were able to talk with one another. A lot of ups with few downs until we started having kids. That is when things started to unravel.

Even during our very long down spell now, I have never thought of leaving my wife for someone else. I have thought about leaving yes, but there is not another women behind it. I am still very attracted to my wife. I really miss how close we were. I just am not able to get back to that point after all these years of being at the bottom of her list of priorities.


----------



## Thumos (Jul 21, 2020)

As a man I was curious and I looked this book up. It’s very odd. I don’t think it is providing good advice. Some of it works like understanding you are not your looks, that kind of thing. A lot of it seems aimed at undermining women’s confidence with an odd mishmash. It might describe some manipulative men who actually do just want to get in various women‘s pants but certainly not all or even most. This book seems like a weird flip side of “red pill” dogma for men. If you had a man who had been “redpilled” and a woman who has read this book and made it her life bible, it would be very interesting to see that relationship! Basically you’d end up with two people who hate each other, are trying to game each other constantly, are incapable of having a real conversation or an authentic moment about anything — and are acting like a pair of assassins whose mission is a hit taken out on the other one. It would be worth the price of popcorn to watch but very unsatisfying to experience as a human.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ABHale said:


> Men Don’t Love Women Like You, is a horrible name for a book and sounds like total ******.


It’s underwhelming in many ways. Recommended as educational reading into the “mind of dogs” by a friend.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Thumos said:


> As a man I was curious and I looked this book up. It’s very odd. I don’t think it is providing good advice. Some of it works like understanding you are not your looks, that kind of thing. A lot of it seems aimed at undermining women’s confidence with an odd mishmash. It might describe some manipulative men who actually do just want to get in various women‘s pants but certainly not all or even most. This book seems like a weird flip side of “red pill” dogma for men. If you had a man who had been “redpilled” and a woman who has read this book and made it her life bible, it would be very interesting to see that relationship! Basically you’d end up with two people who hate each other, are trying to game each other constantly, are incapable of having a real conversation or an authentic moment about anything — and are acting like a pair of assassins whose mission is a hit taken out on the other one. It would be worth the price of popcorn to watch but very unsatisfying to experience as a human.


There are some interesting ideas for sure... he refers to real players as “d!cknotists” who run game like a profession. But it’s not worthless all together because the author supports women not being so desperate to find a man that they settle without “proper vetting”, to be herself and 100% authentic, to be so happy and secure with herself that she doesn’t need a man, and that in itself is very sexy. So, _some_ good points too. Still reading so I’ll keep you updated. 🙂


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I have Lambert’s book, and I’ve gone through it a couple of times. I found his vetting suggestions exhausting, but his advice is much more effective (in terms of sussing out true interest) than immediately having sex, then waiting to see what happens.

He also has a blog: 









Far From BasYc - Relationship Advice


Empowermen Website by Author G.L. Lambert of Solving Single, Unicorn Delusion, & Ho Tactics. #FarFromBasyc




farfrombasyc.com


----------

